# Dreamweaver Deletes Uppercased Files I Try to Rename As Lowercased Files



## NaomiQ (Jul 11, 2005)

The problem happens when I'm using G4's (maybe even G3's) running OS X 10.3, and I've defined a folder on my jump drive (SanDisk 512MB) as the local site:

Sometimes a file name is changed to uppercase, including the extension (e.g. index.htm becomes INDEX.HTM), and when I try to rename the files to have lowercase names, Dreamweaver says it can't rename because the file already exists, and when I hit cancel, the file gets deleted. This happens with folders as well.

Also, when I'm creating links and I choose a file that happens to be uppercased, the link becomes dead when I upload to the server. Even when I type in the filename in lowercase, it somehow gets converted to uppercase and I can't change it, and then it gets uploaded with the wrong link. The result is that users who click on the link get sent to a 404 error page.

However, when I bring the files home and look at them on my computer (iMac G5 running OS X 10.4.1), they all appear in lowercase, even the ones that an hour before were uppercased.

I contacted Apple, and they told me it was a Dreamweaver problem. I contacted Macromedia, and they said it was a server problem. I contacted the hosting service, and they said it's Dreamweaver or the computer.

Is it Dreamweaver, the computer, the case-sensitivity of the OS or the server OS? Is it my jump drive?

Help!


----------



## gparis (Jul 11, 2005)

NaomiQ said:
			
		

> The problem happens when I'm using G4's (maybe even G3's) running OS X 10.3, and I've defined a folder on my jump drive (SanDisk 512MB) as the local site:



it has nothing to do with the OS.  I don't know what exactly causes the bug, but I know which one you are referring to. 

[qupte]Sometimes a file name is changed to uppercase, including the extension (e.g. index.htm becomes INDEX.HTM), and when I try to rename the files to have lowercase names, Dreamweaver says it can't rename because the file already exists, and when I hit cancel, the file gets deleted. This happens with folders as well.[/quote]

start over from scratch.  Redfine the site, keep the CAPS lock key OFF, and use new folders, etc.  you can copy the code from the old pages. or just manually move the files over to the new folders after renaming them.




> Also, when I'm creating links and I choose a file that happens to be uppercased, the link becomes dead when I upload to the server. Even when I type in the filename in lowercase, it somehow gets converted to uppercase and I can't change it, and then it gets uploaded with the wrong link. The result is that users who click on the link get sent to a 404 error page.



To be safe, make sure all the files you use are spelled in lowercase, and all images, etc. have the proper 3 letter extension appopriate to that format. 



> I contacted Apple, and they told me it was a Dreamweaver problem. I contacted Macromedia, and they said it was a server problem. I contacted the hosting service, and they said it's Dreamweaver or the computer.



It's both dreamweaver and a server issue.  Servers have a hard time recognizing ALL CAPS extensions/filenames.  Dreamweaver also does some weird things as well.  

in the end, I am not sure who's problem it is, but if you keep the OS and Dreamweaver software versions fairly consistent, then you should be OK.  And when preparing files ahead of time, remember, 3 letter lower-case extensions (.htm, vs. .HTML)


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jul 11, 2005)

What format is the USB drive in?  Is it MS-DOS or FAT32?  If it's the old MS-DOS (FAT16) format, then that's probably the culprit.


----------



## NaomiQ (Jul 12, 2005)

Thanks for all your suggestions. I don't know what the USB drive is formatted as because I can use it on both PCs and Macs, but I think it is the cross-platform thing. I didn't realize that when I've used the jump drive on a PC, it was Windows changing the filenames. Then, when I went back to the Macs, I was seeing the changed filenames and thinking it was Dreamweaver or the Mac. Ugh. Is there any way to prevent that or am I risking this filename change every time I work with the files on a PC?


----------

